# i phone siri



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

How will this effect the way people search the net for information and trades like ours. I heard siri uses yelp to identify resturants in your area. Anyone else been thinking about siri, and how you can end up on the searches. Searching keyless is the way of the future. At the moment the number of devices with this tech is low. When more products streamline you will need to be on search engines and siri.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't even use most of the features on my IPhone 3GS. Sad to say, I'm one of those throwbacks that use a cell phone to talk on and not much else.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

Ok, how about when apple tv comes out and the technology is integrated in. It will be a force to recken


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Been waiting on one for the siri and the icloud capabilities. Probably going to switch everything I use to Apple before the year is out. I realize I can keep the pc stuff but might as well. I hope it turns out to be as advertised.


----------

